# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية >  نظرية العقد في الشريعة الاسلامية

## هيثم الفقى

[align=justify] 
تعريفه أولا : العقد عند علماء اللغة : 
حول الربط والشد والإحكام . 
ثانيا : العقد عند فقهاء الشريعه : 
فمن توسع من الفقهاء فى إطلاق لفظ العقد كل إلتزام لا يخلو من عهد والعهد يطلق على العقد . 
ومن ضيق فيه وقصره على أنه لا يكون إلا بين تصرفين صادرين من شخصين يرتبط كل منهما بالاخر . 
أو هو التصرف المتصمن إنشاء حق , أو نقله ,أو إنهاءه أو إسقاطه دون أن يتوقف تمامه على تصرف من جانب اخر . 
العقد لا يوجد إلا إذا توافرت العناصر الاتيه : 
1- وجود طرفين ( عاقدين ) اما إذا كان طرفا واحدا , فغنه لا يستطيع أن يبرم بإرادته وحده . 
2- صدور ما يدل على الرضا بين العاقدين . 
مقارنه بين تعريف الفقهاء ورجال القانون : 
كل منهما يخص العقد بما يتم بإرادتين أما ما يتم بإرادة منفردة فليس بعقد عندهم . 
تعريف الفقهاء قد يكون أحكام منطقيا , وادق تصورا من تعريف رجال القانون . 
للأمور الاتية : 
1- أن العقد فى نظر الفقهاء ليس هو اتفاق الارادتين نفسه بل الارتباط الذى يعتبره الشارع حاملا بهذا الاتفاق . 
أما التعريف الفقهى فأنه يعرفه بحسب واقعته الشرعيه , وهى الارتباط الاعتبارى . 
2- أن تعريف العقد عند الفقهاء قد أمتاز ببيان الاجزاء التى يتركب منها فى نظر التشريع , وهى الايجاب والقبول , . 
أما تعريف العقد عند رجال القانون فقد اغفل هذا البيان . 
[]أركان العقد:
الركن الاول : 
صيغة العقد : 
معتى الايجاب والقبول : 
فذهب الاحناف : 
الى أن الايجاب ما صدر أولا من احد العاقدين , والقبول ما صدر اخرا . 
وذهب الجمهور الى أن الايجاب , ما صدر من المالك وإن جاء متاخرا والقبول : ما صدر من المتملك وإن صدر أولا . 
ما يتحقق به الإيجاب والقبول : 
أولا : اللفظ 
هو الكلام الذى يعبر به العاقد عن إرادته الخفيه ذلك أن الارادة لا تكون مناطا للحكم إلا إذا ظهرت فى صورة محسوبة . 
الفقهاء متفقون على ان العقود جميعها تنعقد باللفظ الدال على معنى العقد سواء أكان ذلك باللغة العربية أم العاميه وسواء كانت هذة الدلالة صريحه أم كانت بطريق الكتابه . 
الا أن جمهور استثنوا من ذلك عقد الزواج واشترطوا أن تكون الفاظه مشتقه من مدنى نكح وزوج فلو قالت المراة ملكتك نفسى أو وهبتك نفسى بالف جنية لم ينعقد الزواج . 
ووجهتهم فى ذلك : 
وله تعالى ( فانكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء ) . 
ثانيا : أن الزواج عقد جليل القدر خطير الشأن وفيه معنى العبادة لله تعالى بتكثير من يعبدونه فى هذا العالم . لذلك اشترط الشارع الشهادة فيه ولا يستطيع الشاهدان تحمل الشهاده الا إذا كان العقد بألفاظه صريحة واضحة فى الزواج فيقتصر فى التعبير عنه بما ورد فى لسان الشرع . 
غير أن الحنفيه خالفوا فى ذلك وقالوا إن عقد الزواج يصح انعقاده بكل لفظ يدل على تمليك العين فى الحال كلفظ التمليك . 
وأما من حيث الصيغة : 
فاللفظ إما أن يكون فعلا أو اسما والفعل إما أن يكون . 
فغن كان بصيغة الماضى : فقد اتفق الفقهاء على صحة الانعقاد به . 
أما إذا كان بصيغة المضارع . 
أما إذا كان بصيغة الاستقبال , وهى صيغة المضارع المقرون بالسين وسوف كما إذا قال البائع سأبيعك هذا بالف , فإن المضارع هنا لا يصلح لإنشاء العقد لأن اقترانه بالسين قرينه لفظية على أنه لا يقصد بها إنشاء العقد . 
والراجح : ما ذهب اليه الجمهور لأنه الموافق لعرف الناس وعاداتهم . 
ثانيا : التعاقد بالكتابه 
يرى جمهور الفقهاء أن التعاقد بالكتابه صحيح لأنها السبيل الثانى الذى يقطع فى الدلاله على الارادة سواء أكان العاقدان حاضرين ام كان أحدهما غائبا عن المجلس . 
والتعاقد بالكتابه إذا كان بين غائبين فهو صحيح مطلقا , سواء اكان العقد زواجا ام غيره . 
أما الشافعية : فإنهم خالفوا الجمهور وذهبوا الى عدم انعقاد العقد بالكتابه إلا للضرورة . 
والراجح : ما ذهب إليه الجمهور لأنه يتفق مع مقتضيات العصر وعرف الناس . 
ثالثا التعاقد بالإشارة : 
هى إحدى الوسائل التى يعبر بها عما فى النفس . 
ويستعملها من لا يقدر على النطق , وقد يلجأ إليها غيره ممن يمكنه الإفصاح عن رغبته باللفظ . 
كما أن العبارة هى الأصل والاشارة فرع , ولا يعدل عن الأصل الى الفرع إلا إذا تعذر العمل بالأصل .
[/align]

----------


## رانيا المحامية

* موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .*

----------


## الزهراء

الشكر مجدد للاستاذ هيثم

في كل مرة أفتح المنتدى اسأل نفسي ايه الطبق الحلو اللي الاستاذ هيقدمه للقانونيين هذه المرة

----------


## هيثم الفقى

:Smile: 

الله يكرمك ياأستاذة / زهراء

وربنا يجعلنا دائما عند حسن ظنكم وظن الأعضاء,وبعدين المنتدى أصلا حلو بأعضاءة .

شكرا لمروركم....

----------

